# Just to get your blood pumping.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

A few pics.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat.

That one elk keeps his tail up.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome photos thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Moosie, whats up with your web sight? Do you want me to pay your bill for ya? lol!
Good to know your brother is doing better, can't wait to give him guff when he comes back
to work. No more scares from your family, 2 is enough. Lets get out there and take some pictures. Take care buddy.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

That moose in the pond is a familiar sight. Is that up near sagebrush flat behind mount mahogany?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

haven't seen "bones" in a while , glad you are out there catchin' a few pics


----------

